# Vous préférez....



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

... Fender ou Gibson ?? 





Oui, oui, je sais...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2007)

...Gibson ou Delon?

( oui je sais part 2)


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2007)

Gibson SG et Les Paul, des grates mythiques, par contre la Flying V fait un peu trop hard heigties 
Les Fender Telecaster et Stratocaster, le top de la sobri&#233;t&#233; du look et  son d'enfer. La plupart des trucs que j'&#233;coute sont faits la dessus.
Par contre me demande pas pour la prise en main, je sais a peine jouer du triangle 

Et toi t'en pense quoi?

Et n'oublions pas la Fender Precision


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

Moi je préfére Fender.

C'est moins cher... 

Et pis ça ressemble moins à une guitare... j'me comprends... et comme pour toi, tout ce que j'écoute, est fait là dessus...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mai 2007)

personnellement, je ne suis pas fan de Mel Gibson...  

Bon sinon, j'ai une Fender Strato. (Japon) à vendre (oui, je sais)...


----------



## elKBron (27 Mai 2007)

mouais, bon, je vais faire un HS pour une fois  :rateau: 
Moi je préfère les jackson







mais que pour le son, hein, pas pour la pub


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2007)

Gibson c'est pour se la raconter, Fender c'est pour faire de la musique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2007)

Perso, c'est PEARL, vu que c'est juste pour taper dessus... :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Perso, c'est PEARL, vu que c'est juste pour taper dessus... :love:




Masters Custom alors... 
Avec des Istanbul martel&#233;es. 
 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Masters Custom alors...
> Avec des Istanbul martel&#233;es.
> :love:




Nan, les mod&#232;les basiques qu'on peut bousiller... Je joue pas comme une chochotte, moi... 

Sinon, je suis plut&#244;t cale&#231;ons... &#231;a &#233;vite de se coincer une ******* dans l'&#233;lastique...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan, les mod&#232;les basiques qu'on peut bousiller... Je joue pas comme une chochotte, moi...


Ah ouais, les trucs tout l&#233;gers, bourr&#233;s de chiffons d&#233;gueu. 

Tu n'es qu'un rustre. 


_Comme une chochotte... Viens bousiller ma masters custom, pour voir.   _


----------



## Pierrou (27 Mai 2007)

J'aime bien les Ibanez, moi... :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> _Comme une chochotte... Viens bousiller ma masters custom, pour voir.   _



P'tite précieuse, va... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mai 2007)

Fender ou Gibson, pfff ! c'est naze tout &#231;a.  

Moi, je ne jure que par la Toys R Us.
Une sonorit&#233; incomparable, croyez-moi. 






:rateau:

Sinon, chez Bontempi, j'ai &#231;a pour Patoch' :


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mai 2007)

Hélas y'en a beaucoup qui entre le talent de celui-ci




et sa guitare, n'ont opté que pour la guitare


----------



## Pierrou (27 Mai 2007)

Tu me diras, c'est un d&#233;but


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

Mais, pour jouer dessus, par rapport aux zicos qu'on aime ou comme sex-toy ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> H&#233;las y'en a beaucoup qui entre le talent de celui-ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut arreter avec merdix.

De la daube, du bruit. STOP HENDRIX !!!

Parle moi de Django kiki, pas de merdix... ou de n'importe quel blueseux mort des poumons ou du foie...

Mais chez merdix tout est vulgaire, la vie, la mort , la zic... nul... rien...

Moi j'aime les mecs qui jouent en costard, ou les vrais qui montent sur sc&#232;ne comme ils vivent, mais &#224; priori, il n'y avait que Gallagher...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mai 2007)

Bon ben je crois que tout est dit...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> ... les vrais qui montent sur scène comme ils vivent, mais à priori, il n'y avait que Gallagher...



Question de "TOP PRIORITY"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

vous avez vu le dernier concert de Neil Young? dans les bonus, ils montrent ses guitares. Une dizaine dont une unique: la première 12 cordes faite spécialement pour lui.

Une autre ayant appartenue à Guthrie, un banjo électrique... une folie :love:  Je ne sais pas en jouer mais qu'est ce que j'aime les bons bluesman.:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mai 2007)

Les guitares, c'est pour les manchots. 

Bass rulez.


----------



## .Steff (27 Mai 2007)

Moi je suis pas guitariste, mais Fender, surtout pour ca


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> vous avez vu le dernier concert de Neil Young? dans les bonus, ils montrent ses guitares. Une dizaine dont une unique: la première 12 cordes faite spécialement pour lui.
> 
> Une autre ayant appartenue à Guthrie, un banjo électrique... une folie :love:  Je ne sais pas en jouer mais qu'est ce que j'aime les bons bluesman.:love:


Moi aussi :love: Sauf que j'en joue un peu

Je pourrais te conseiller ceci :




​
Et aussi celui-ci :




​
Plus d'infos ici

Je vais pas m'engatzer sur ce fil mais il me semblait que le sujet était "Finder" or "other", si j'ai mentionné Hendrix c'est bien parce qu'il jouait sur ce type de guitare, c'est même une de celle-ci qu'il a brulé au festival de Monterey et qui a été récupéré par Frank Zappa



> Pendant une période, le très grand guitariste Franck Zappa eut en sa possession la strat que Jimi avait brulé en partie au Monterey Pop Festival en 1967. Maintenant cette guitare se trouve au Experience Music Project, le grand musée du rock à Seattle, dans la gallerie Hendrix.



Je n'oblige personne à écouter du Hendrix de même que je ne méprise pas ceux qui écoutent du Mozart, la tolérance c'est aussi valable en terme de gouts musicaux

Ma fille écoute du Rap et je ne lui ai jamais fait la moindre remarque là dessus

Ceci sera ma dernière contribution à ce fil :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

Tolérance, tolérance...

Je désire juste ne pas être obligé de considérer Hendrix comme un dieu, et j'entends aussi pouvoir dire la triste vérité, à savoir :

C'était un junkie... rien d'autre.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Moi aussi :love:
> Ceci sera ma dernière contribution à ce fil :mouais:




Pas de contribution, c'était aussi bien...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Moi aussi :love: Sauf que j'en joue un peu
> 
> Je pourrais te conseiller ceci :
> 
> ...



Encore une couche... pour le blues et les exemples cités....

Naaan... c'est pas le sujet... et pis.. trop facile pour moi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2007)

Et Roy Buchanan alors?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et Roy Buchanan alors?



Un poivrot, là j'suis fan... 

J'ai choisi mon camp moi...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

Dajngo, les deux doigts dans le nez.


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Mai 2007)

hendrix un junky  

sonny va t'acheter un cerveau, y'en a chez sony je crois...ou demande des oreilles c'est peut être moins cher.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et Roy Buchanan alors?



Immense spécialiste de la télécaster d'ailleur...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> hendrix un junky



Ben ?

Tu vas me dire que non ?

 

Ben moi je dis que si !

Et les quolibets de mes "con disciples" n'y changent rien depuis plusieurs dizaines d'années.


----------



## tirhum (27 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Encore une couche... pour le blues et les exemples cités....
> 
> Naaan... c'est pas le sujet... et pis.. trop facile pour moi...


Et John Hammond Jr ?!...


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Mai 2007)

boaaah ils sont presque tous junky...et dans ces années la.....enfin bon c'est pas un argument pour pas écouter.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et John Hammond Jr ?!...



Pareil fan...

Mais on parlait fender/gibson...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Dajngo, les deux doigts dans le nez.



Il pouvait pas, sinon il lui en restait plus !


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Immense spécialiste de la télécaster d'ailleur...


D'apr&#232;s qu'au d&#233;but il jouait dos au public pour &#234;tre s&#251;r qu'on lui chourrave pas ses plans. Ca c'est classe. 

Jamais pu v&#233;rifier l'info autre que par le bouche &#224; oreille par contre...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> D'après qu'au début il jouait dos au public pour être sûr qu'on lui chourrave pas ses plans. Ca c'est classe.
> 
> Jamais pu vérifier l'info autre que par le bouche à oreille par contre...



Y a pas mal de bruit qui circulent sur lui... un grand en tout cas... un peu chtarbé apparement... ça doit être la télécaster qui fait ça... 

Genre Danny Gatton qui partait pas en tournée à plus de 500 bornes de chez lui...


----------



## tirhum (27 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais on parlait fender/gibson...


Vi, vi...
C'est vrai que c'est de l'acoustique et de la Dobro, mais j'ai pas p&#251; m'emp&#234;cher...





sonnyboy a dit:


> Pareil fan...


Je l'ai vu en concert, il y a longtemps... 
En premi&#232;re partie le San Francisco blues band, si je me souviens bien, une quinzaine sur sc&#232;ne; grosse patate, tout &#231;a, tout &#231;a... mais bon...
Et ben, J.Hammond tout seul sur son tabouret avait et collait plus la ouache que les 15 autres sur sc&#232;ne... :love:    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Vi, vi...
> C'est vrai que c'est de l'acoustique et de la Dobro, mais j'ai pas pû m'empêcher...Je l'ai vu en concert, il y a longtemps...
> En première partie le San Francisco blues band, si je me souviens bien, une quinzaine sur scène; grosse patate, tout ça, tout ça... mais bon...
> Et ben, J.Hammond tout seul sur son tabouret avait et collait plus la ouache que les 15 autres sur scène... :love:    :love:



Pareil je l'ai vu tout seul au nice jazz fest... c'était gigantesque...


----------



## Chang (28 Mai 2007)

Arreter le talent d'un artiste comme Hendrix parce que c'etait un junkie, ca me fait doucement rigoler tout de meme.

Si pour toi il s'agit d'une condition absolue, tu dois renier un sacre nombre d'artistes.



Et sinon, Fender, pour le fameux Fender Rhodes :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Arreter le talent d'un artiste comme Hendrix parce que c'etait un junkie, ca me fait doucement rigoler tout de meme.:love:


 
J'ai aussi dit que c'était du bruit.


----------



## patlek (28 Mai 2007)

çà cause de blues ici, mais : c' est quoi "le Blues"?

Qu' entends je cités??? clapton, buchanan, rory ghallager? 

C' est quoi ce traffique???

Clapton peut il etre consideré comme un bluesman??

Le vrai blues , l' authentique blues, çà n' est pas çà.

Et ces types, n' arrivent pas a la cheville des authentiques bluesmens.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2007)

Ah, donc on cite juste Robert Johnston, et les autres c'est plus du blues alors.


----------



## patlek (28 Mai 2007)

Il n' y a pas que robert johnson ... loin de là.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Juste un mot pour signaler que le fil est _surveill&#233;_.

Merci de faire preuve de clairvoyance et de t&#226;cher de s&#233;parer ce qui est int&#233;ressant pour discuter de ce qui rel&#232;ve du domaine de la provocation.

Donc&#8230; *Gibson ou Fender*. En plus, &#231;a ne devrait pas durer trop longtemps, il me semble que la questione st simple.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4280629 a dit:
			
		

> Juste un mot pour signaler que le fil est _surveillé_.
> 
> Merci de faire preuve de clairvoyance et de tâcher de séparer ce qui est intéressant pour discuter de ce qui relève du domaine de la provocation.
> 
> Donc *Gibson ou Fender*. En plus, ça ne devrait pas durer trop longtemps, il me semble que la questione st simple.


 
Pas si simple... regarde :

Prenons un spécialiste de la Les Paul, genre Jimmy page...

C'est bien...

Prenons un spécialiste de la Strato, genre Robin Trower..

Ben c'est bien aussi..

Ben moi, j'prefere le second...

c'est super compliqué si tu regardes bien !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mai 2007)

patlek a dit:


> çà cause de blues ici, mais : c' est quoi "le Blues"?
> 
> Qu' entends je cités??? clapton, buchanan, rory ghallager?
> 
> ...


 
Je ne me souviens pas avoir parlé de blues... en général j'évite d'en parler à n'importe qui...

Mais bon ça m'aura p'tet échappé...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2007)

Page c'est aussi le sp&#233;cialiste de la SG a 2 manches


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Ah ben tu me dis &#231;a &#224; moi&#8230; j'en suis convaincu, tu es tr&#232;s comp&#233;tent  Pour ma part, le plus bel instrument que j'ai eu entre les mains (&#224; part ce &#224; quoi vous pensez&#8230 et le plus agr&#233;able &#224; jouer c'&#233;tait une Fender Precision Bass de 1973 Custom. Avec les m&#233;caniques dor&#233;es, elle &#233;tait superbe en m&#234;me temps qu'elle avait un son fabuleux. Mais bon&#8230; Pour ce que &#231;a a comme importance mon avis


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2007)

Ah ben voui mais l'ampli change tout, aussi, les enfants.

Pas le tout de parler de la gratte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2007)

Ben l&#224;, j'ai tout lu les conneries que vous racontez, ben moi, j'ai une id&#233;e sur la question :

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re un bon guitariste avec une Gibson &#224; une tache avec une Fender, et un bon avec une Fender &#224; un mauvais avec une Gibson.

Pour mon usage personnel, j'aime bien la Les Paul Recording, pour ses sonorit&#233;s particuli&#232;res (rien &#224; voir avec une custom ou une standard)




mais j'adore aussi le son de la strat, principalement sur le micro "manche".

Mais il y en a d'autres que j'aime bien aussi. Et la guitare ne fait pas tout, et si j'arrive &#224; trouver ce qui me manque pour r&#233;parer mon vieux MI60, je pourrais le d&#233;montrer.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Tr&#232;s exactement, et lui je l'ai toujours, j'en jouais l&#224;-dessus


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2007)

C'est donc &#224; ce moment que Bassou d&#233;boule pour dire que "c'est Ampeg ou rien, bande de jean fout' "


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

Bah&#8230; &#231;a avait plut&#244;t bonne r&#233;putation pour de l'ampli fran&#231;ais&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

va jeter un &#339;il ici&#8230; T'auras peut-&#234;tre des infos pour le r&#233;parer 

Ou encore l&#224;&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4280722 a dit:
			
		

> Très exactement, et lui je l'ai toujours, j'en jouais là-dessus



Ouh là, c'est un modèle plus récent que le mien, ça, 150watts, en 71/72, Music Industry n'en avait pas, au dessus du 60, il y avait le 80, c'était tout


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2007)

Ouais! Mais toi, aussi, si tu avais changé la courroie de distribution à temps ; tu serais pas dans la merde, maintenant...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mai 2007)

On peut faire pareil avec les amplis remarquez...

Vous préférez Fender ou Marshall ??

Moi Fender sans hésiter... Marshall c'est anglais...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est donc &#224; ce moment que Bassou d&#233;boule pour dire que "c'est Ampeg ou rien, bande de jean fout' "


Mes fesses. Marshall DBS pour la basse c'est très bien aussi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais! Mais toi, aussi, si tu avais chang&#233; la courroie de distribution &#224; temps ; tu serais pas dans la merde, maintenant...



sans compter que pour trouver un joint de culasse en Bak&#233;lite&#169; aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2007)

elles n'ont pas choisi Fender ou Gibson... et les deux fabricants leurs disent merci... :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## Chang (28 Mai 2007)

C'est pas un peu un fil sterile qui ne va apporter que des reponses ultra subjectives ca quand meme ???



> Vous preferez ...



... des jambes en mousse ou des bras de 9m de long ???


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:


> C'est pas un peu un fil sterile qui ne va apporter que des reponses ultra subjectives ca quand meme ???




Ne le dis à personne, mais je crois que c'est fait exprès.  

Dans tous les cas ya pas à tortiller : j'ai raison et c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

De quoi parlez vous ?

Lui, il a une guitare tzigane et joue avec deux doigts, dans le nez.

[YOUTUBE]K6nkHJQnEPs[/YOUTUBE]

Pas de fender mais de belles guitares.

J'ai une folk douze cordes monté à six, et le manche est tellement étroit que je me demande comment on peut jouer à 12.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mai 2007)

Chang a dit:


> C'est pas un peu un fil sterile qui ne va apporter que des reponses ultra subjectives ca quand meme ???
> 
> 
> 
> ... des jambes en mousse ou des bras de 9m de long ???



Au départ c'était même un fil crétin... genre "ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas créé un fil qui dure 3 posts"...... 

Et regarde, grace à toi... quel succès !!!!


----------



## Burzum (28 Mai 2007)

Fender... Parce-que j'en ai une.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2007)

Ma tante a 2 Washburn.
Doit on l'appeler mon oncle?




 :rateau:


----------



## krystof (14 Juin 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> ... Fender ou Gibson ??
> 
> 
> Oui, oui, je sais...



Oui, oui, je sais, mais peux pas m'emp&#234;cher de r&#233;pondre.

GIBSON, d&#233;finitivement, et tu sais pourquoi.

Jimmy (pas Jimi), forc&#233;ment.

Angus, logiquement.

B.B., &#233;videmment, &#224; cause de toi.

Paulo, m&#234;me si le biz, c'est pas trop son truc 

Seule d&#233;ception pour moi, c'est que Rory &#233;tait de l'autre bord... Mais bon...

J'allais oublier... The Edge (eh oui)... Il a m&#234;me une signature s&#233;rie &#224; son nom, en plus, magnifique... c'est pour dire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2007)

Non, rien, finalement, d&#233;sol&#233;, abus&#233; par une m&#233;moire d&#233;faillante !


----------



## monoeil (14 Juin 2007)

Et une THE Paul, vous en dites quoi ? J'ai cette rareté (?) en sommeil et je ne saurais dire si c'est juste bon à mettre au feu.
Sinon, sans vouloir déranger (surtout sonny), j'adore Jimmy Reinhardt.

Voilà c'était ma participation super constructive ; notez, j'ai tout de même formulé une interrogation.


----------

